# My Scratch Built Fame licker Video



## Steve (Nov 26, 2008)

Here Is my Flame Licker Engine , which i designed myself and built from scratch . This was my first attempt , i had a few problems at first , but some of the chaps on here , helped me out and now its working fine..... Many Thanks

Steve


----------



## cfellows (Nov 26, 2008)

Can't get the video to play...

Chuck


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats a neat one congrats, how did you get permission to run it inside the house ;D
BR


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 26, 2008)

video works great and what a nice running engine :bow: :bow:

chuck


----------



## rake60 (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice runner!

Great work Steve!

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Nov 26, 2008)

Steve, excellent job! :bow:


----------



## SCOTTNGA (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice engine. I like the supports for the cylinder, the bent tubes/rods make it look like it floating by itself.

Scott


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome Steve and what a way to start ! Flame lickers are very touchy engines and yours is running quite sweetly 

Mike


----------



## Maryak (Nov 27, 2008)

Steve,

Well done :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## NickG (Nov 27, 2008)

Steve,

That is superb, love it!

Nick


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice running engine .......... well done 8)

CC


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 27, 2008)

Great Job!!!


----------

